# Electricity expensive? Not anymore



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Must say I was surprised when I opened the electricity bill today. Price has gone down substantially. 

From 23 cent per kWh to 18,7.
In Sterling that is 13,4. How much cheaper is it in UK

This is total price

Anders


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Must say I was surprised when I opened the electricity bill today. Price has gone down substantially.
> 
> From 23 cent per kWh to 18,7.
> In Sterling that is 13,4. *How much cheaper is it in UK*
> ...


Depends on the co: Gas & electricity tariffs per kWh | energy prices per unit - UK Power

This may make more sense. I'm no good with figures, not those sort of figures anyway 

http://www.confusedaboutenergy.co.uk/index.php/domestic-fuels/fuel-prices#.VVL6Pix0wfQ


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

virgil said:


> Depends on the co: Gas & electricity tariffs per kWh | energy prices per unit - UK Power
> 
> This may make more sense. I'm no good with figures, not those sort of figures anyway
> 
> Fuel Prices


Not bad. UK price 15,6 pence per kWh. 

So many say that the price in Cyprus is much higher then UK, but that is not true for the moment


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Not bad. UK price 15,6 pence per kWh.
> 
> So many say that the price in Cyprus is much higher then UK, but that is not true for the moment


I'll have to dig out my last bill to see 'watt' I actually do pay per kwh.

I concentrate more on what the total amount I pay for electric per annum is.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

virgil said:


> I'll have to dig out my last bill to see 'watt' I actually do pay per kwh.
> 
> I concentrate more on what the total amount I pay for electric per annum is.


But you cant say that electricity is expensive because you use a lot.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> But you cant say that electricity is expensive because you use a lot.


Right ... stand by your beds.!

I don't actually use a lot of electricity in the course of a year. I pay npower£36 per month by direct debit.

The cost works out at 16.86 p per KWh but, that is what they call the TCR = Tariff Comparison Rate  ... My actual energy cost will depend on my usage :blabla:

So, if um gonna con-sider switching energy providers, I would be more interested in the total cost of leccie (to me) per annum, than the cost per KWh.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Where on the actual EAC electric bills does it show the price per kwh?

This is from my latest bill:



> TARIFF 05 (With basic fuel price €300/M.T.)
> Fixed Charge 7,39
> 120 kWh @ €0,1371 €16,45
> 200 kWh @ €0,1453 €29,06
> ...


Is the part where it says "500 kWh @ €0,1541" for example what I am paying per kWh, but without VAT included?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Where on the actual EAC electric bills does it show the price per kwh?
> 
> This is from my latest bill:
> 
> ...


I take the used kWh divide it with the total amount. That is what is interesting for me


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah then in that case, I paid 0.187 cents per kWh on my latest bill. Not bad!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Ah then in that case, I paid 0.187 cents per kWh on my latest bill. Not bad!


I remember when we moved here 2 years ago it was 0.25. so it is going in the right direction


----------

